#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Madras B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

## jaivinder

*IIT Madras B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus* 


Year of Establishment: 1959

*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Airport:
*
Nearest Airport: Chennai International Airport
Distance from Airport: 14km
*
Railway Station:
*
Nearest Railway Station: Chennai Central Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station: 12km
*
RANKING:
*
International Ranking:
In QS World University Rankings of 2015: 254
In QS World University Rankings of 2014: 321
In QS World University Rankings of 2012: 312
In the QS Asian University Rankings of 2012: 45
*
National Ranking:
*
By Outlook India in 2015: 4
By The Week in 2015: 5
By Edu Rand in 2015: 4
By India Today in 2014: 5
By India Today in 2012: 5
By Outlook India in 2012: 4
By Dataquest in 2011: 2
In the Mint Government Colleges survey of 2009: 5

*First Round Cut-Off (2016):

**General*

*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
1821
2998

Chemical Engineering
1548
2775

Civil Engineering
1005
3116

Computer Science and Engineering
62
171

Electrical Engineering
189
606

Engineering Physics
1380
2177

Mechanical Engineering
535
1195

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
2917
3981

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
3515
4871

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
2412
3168

Biological Engineering
2531
6171

Chemical Engineering
2886
3121

Civil Engineering
3230
4088

Computer Science and Engineering
214
278

Electrical Engineering
663
1212

Engineering Design
1364
4401

Mechanical Engineering
1293
2042

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
4072
4391

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
4955
5356

*Five-Year B.S. and M.S. Dual Degree Courses*

Biological Sciences
6261
7523

Physics
557
3369







*OBC*

*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
884
1335

Chemical Engineering
633
1425

Civil Engineering
844
1342

Computer Science and Engineering
38
93

Electrical Engineering
156
338

Engineering Physics
804
1314

Mechanical Engineering
240
508

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
1685
2010

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
1682
2388

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
1108
1550

Biological Engineering
2790
3106

Chemical Engineering
1510
1598

Civil Engineering
1418
1664

Computer Science and Engineering
96
153

Electrical Engineering
340
593

Engineering Design
927
1956

Mechanical Engineering
597
871

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
2190
2257

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
2411
2578

*Five-Year B.S. and M.S. Dual Degree Courses*

Biological Sciences
3378
3480

Physics
1306
2600





*SC*

*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
414
683

Chemical Engineering
467
891

Civil Engineering
175
619

Computer Science and Engineering
14
58

Electrical Engineering
25
196

Engineering Physics
422
993

Mechanical Engineering
46
248

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
1028
1232

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
894
1356

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
128
128

Biological Engineering
1496
1880

Chemical Engineering
905
933

Civil Engineering
671
833

Computer Science and Engineering
108
108

Electrical Engineering
305
504

Engineering Design
885
1352

Mechanical Engineering
303
503

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
1283
1338

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
1506
1665

*Five-Year B.S. and M.S. Dual Degree Courses*

Biological Sciences
1883
1955

Physics
926
926





*ST*

*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
183
324

Chemical Engineering
372
442

Civil Engineering
63
178

Computer Science and Engineering
7
22

Electrical Engineering
84
113

Engineering Physics
613
618

Mechanical Engineering
76
158

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
463
689

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
520
677

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
34
34

Biological Engineering
926
1100

Chemical Engineering
456
456

Civil Engineering
316
327

Computer Science and Engineering
55
55

Electrical Engineering
152
206

Engineering Design
398
780

Mechanical Engineering
185
311

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
699
699

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
799
799

*Five-Year B.S. and M.S. Dual Degree Courses*

Biological Sciences
76
1123

Physics
929
929





*General-PwD*

*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
81
81

Civil Engineering
45
45

Computer Science and Engineering
1
1

Electrical Engineering
22
22

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
30
30

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
171
171

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
125
125

Biological Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
186
186

Civil Engineering
86
86

Computer Science and Engineering
4
4

Electrical Engineering
80
80

Engineering Design
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
68
68

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
120
120

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
0
0

*Five-Year B.S. and M.S. Dual Degree Courses*

Biological Sciences
0
0

Physics
0
0





*OBC-PwD*

*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
46
46

Chemical Engineering
18
18

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
0
0

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Biological Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
53
53

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Design
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
0
0

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
0
0

*Five-Year B.S. and M.S. Dual Degree Courses*

Biological Sciences
0
0

Physics
0
0





*SC-PwD*

*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
0
0

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Biological Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
6
6

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Design
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
0
0

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
0
0

*Five-Year B.S. and M.S. Dual Degree Courses*

Biological Sciences
0
0

Physics
0
0





*ST-PwD*

*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
0
0

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Biological Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Design
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
0
0

Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering
0
0

*Five-Year B.S. and M.S. Dual Degree Courses*

Biological Sciences
0
0

Physics
0
0




*Second Round Cut-Off (2016):

*Not released yet.

*Second Round Cut-Off (2016):

*Not released yet.

*FEE STRUCTURE:* 
INSTITUTE FEE

*Particulars*
*Amount*

Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
RS-2,000

One Time Fees
RS-2,550

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
RS-1,00,000

Other fees (per Semester)
RS-6,950

Annual Fees
RS-963

*Total*
*RS-1,12,463*




HOSTEL FEE

*Particulars*
*Amount*

Hostel Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
RS-2,000

Hostel Admission Fee (One Time)
RS-100

Hostel Seat Rent (per Semester)
RS-5,000

Electricity & Water charges (per Semester)
RS-750

Other Charges (per Semester)
RS-1,050

Advance Dining Charges (Six Monthly)
RS-12,000

*Total*
*RS-20,900*





RS-


*PLACEMENTS (2015):
*HIGHEST PACKAGE OFFERED (INTERNATIONAL)

$129,500 per annum


HIGHEST PACKAGE OFFERED (DOMESTIC)

Rs 30 lakh per annum



COURSE WISE PLACEMENT STATISTICS:


*Course*
*Placed (%)*

B.Tech
83.38

Dual
87.16



*BRANCH WISE PLACEMENT STATISTICS:

**Branch*
*Placed (%)*

Aerospace
61.4

App. Mechanics
42.11

Bio Technology
66.67

Civil Engg.
72.87

Chemical Engg.
67.21

Chemistry
9.38

Com. Science
93.8

Electrical Engg
83.05

Eng. Design
70.83

Eng. Physics
94.44

Humanities
71.43

Manage. Studies
87.84

Mathematics
9.09

Mechanical
81.06

Metallurgical
74.14

Ocean Engg.
52.94

Physics
27.27

*Total*
*72.74*





*SALARY STATISTICS:

**Branch*
*Placed (%)*

Aerospace
61.4

App. Mechanics
42.11

Bio Technology
66.67

Civil Engg.
72.87

Chemical Engg.
67.21

Chemistry
9.38

Com. Science
93.8

Electrical Engg
83.05

Eng. Design
70.83

Eng. Physics
94.44

Humanities
71.43

Manage. Studies
87.84

Mathematics
9.09

Mechanical
81.06

Metallurgical
74.14

Ocean Engg.
52.94

Physics
27.27

*Total*
*72.74*



 hope this Cut-Off will help you. If you want more colleges updates let me know.





  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Allahabad B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Jammu B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT GOA B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

----------

